
Show HN: CSS3 art book for babies - marvindanig
https://github.com/marvindanig/ABCD-Animal-Book
======
ataylor32
Very cool! Well done! My only suggestion would be to replace the font used for
the letters with something more generic. As it is now, some of the letters
don't really look the way they usually do in popular fonts. I think the best
examples of this are the "G", "Q", and "S". The "G" actually looks better in
Firefox 44 than Chrome 48 (both on Mac OS X 10.10). I like the animations,
though, and I like how the letters animate when you hover over them.

------
Theodores
The fonts might be very pretty but are they fit for purpose? The flashcards I
can remember always seemed to use totally sensible fonts with not even the
slightest whiff of hipster about them. There was no merging between letters or
'wedding invite' fonts. Clever this may be, but, for me, I would prefer fonts
that were better suited to learning the English Language.

------
b15h0p
Hey, great work! I'm interested in how you did that flip book effect and
unfortunately the JavaScript code looks minified and is very hard to read. Did
you use a library or did you hand-write it yourself?

~~~
zuck9
Quick google finds: [http://www.turnjs.com/](http://www.turnjs.com/) (not what
OP uses probably)

~~~
b15h0p
Yeah, I know that one. It's discontinued, though - I'm actually looking for a
replacement for this exact library.

Been thinking about writing my own implementation but was hoping for an
alternative when I saw this post.

~~~
zuck9
If I were to write my own implementation, I don't even know how to start.

For doing stuff like this, what background knowledge do you need?

I assume it's just math, but as a junior dev do you know what should I learn
to do things like this?

------
derpydev
As a new father, I really love this; thank you for your effort. My wife and I
have been gathering lots of books to read to our baby and this will be an
awesome addition!

------
iqonik
Nice, any reason you haven't launched it as an App and tried to make some
money? :)

------
timosz
Awesome! Very well-crafted and ultra consistent among all devices!

------
qhoc
This is awesome. Exactly what I need for my baby.. :D

------
carlesfe
This is very sweet, and also quite appealing even if we ignore the
technological feat. I'm sure many parents will love it, great work!

------
flyfast
Super cute!

I wonder if there is a more common animal with "I" then the iguana...

~~~
marvindanig
Thanks!

Not many; we chose Iguana over Impala because it's more fun for toddlers to
speak out "Eee-goo-vaana" with a hand action.

:-)

~~~
phillc73
Ibex or ibis perhaps.

I thought there were other more interesting choices, like Xerus and Urial. I
really didn't mind the more esoteric animals, mixed with the common, as I
thought it made a good learning experience.

I'd love my boy to point at a red squirrel and (incorrectly) shout Xerus!
Xerus! Or (less likely) a mouflon calling it a urial, so I could patiently
explain the difference.

------
har777
Niiiice. Very well done !! :)

------
fiatjaf
Are children that stupid?

------
dhruvio
Well done, very cool!

